# Lake Lanier or Carters Lake????



## Coon Krazy (Jul 26, 2017)

I need some help.. I'm taking a few days off next week and I've never fished Lanier or Carters. I want to go up and do some bass fishing. Can anybody point me in the right direction. I want to catch some big spots. I know absolutely nothing about either lake.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jul 27, 2017)

Don't waste your gas comin to carters lol


----------

